# New Fly Rod



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am in the process of ordering a new rod and reel from FTU. The reel is a Sage 2000, and the rod is an 8 wt. Sprinbrook/TFO - Lefty Kreh Professional Series Rod. this will be used for both Redfish/trout, and during the summer for Bonefish and Snook when I go to Florida. What kind brand of line do I need to use for these fish? Do I need to get regular backing or braided line fro backing? Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to fly fishing and don't know what all I need to get for my new setup. I am trying to stay under $500.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

If you are going to the I-10 store, then ask Andy Packmore. He has usually recommended Scientific Anglers Redfish line which I believe is what he uses. Thats what I have on my 8wt. 

I am going to get the TFO professional 8wt in next few days. I really liked that rod after casting it on their Mini-Expo day.

Joe


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have actually changed my mind after looking at the reviews in the reel. Do you think the Lamson Guru, or the Orvis Hydros will be better for me?


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

there might be couple of the Sage Vantage 8wt's still on sale at the FTU at 45& Bltwy 8. I have one for my oldest and it one nice rod. Have the 7wt for my wife.

I also have the 8wt TFO Pro II and like it. Use it often for all morning wades. Not too fast for those quicker closer casts. I use the SA Bonefish or Orvis Allround SW. Both work well. TFO's warranty is 'bullet proof", they'll fix/replace and back to you in 4-5 business days.

I just don't have much confidence in the Guru's. Good reels but seem 'frail' to me. I might be too cautious as I fish with my sons who can be tough on tackle. Recently sold my Guru 3.5 and bought a CLA 4. I love these reels, tough and very easy to clean. Drag is plenty good enough for Reds, Jacks and such. Not much difference in weight.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a Lamson Konic on my 5wt and really like it, but I don't need the drag like I do on my 8 wt. Orvis is hard to beat on warranty. 

Consider looking on Ebay for a new or lightly used reel. You can get some really good deals. I recently bought a new Tibor Everglades QC, which retails for around $780 for $350 on there. Just be patient and keep an eye out.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Or should I get the TFO BVK reel?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the lamson Konic on my 8wt with Rio redfish line and I love it


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've heard good things on the Colton Torrent, has anyone used this reel?


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*reels*

I have heard the colton reels are great big gamefish reels, but they are heavy. I have always been happy with the lamson litespeed reels. I would also check out the allen reels.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll second the Allen Reels. I put the Trout II reel in size 2 on my 6wt and it's a great reel. I got it on sale for $99 and it usually goes for $140- fully machined, sealed drag etc. Easily as good as lots of $300 reels. My only complaint would be that the handle could be a little beefier.

I use the 6wt for chasing bass & in the salt on those rare days when it's calm.

If you're looking for an 8wt reel they've got their Alpha II on closeout for $99 before the Alpha III is released.

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/alpha-ii-reel-closeout/


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the Cabela's WLx (Waterworks Lamson) on my 9 weight and it hasnt given me any trouble. Just got a Guru 3 in that I bought with Christmas gift cards, it is very light, but it seems very well put together. Still need to get it spooled up and a 7wt rod to mount it on, so can't say much else about it. Looked at the 7wt TFO Lefty Pro rods at BassPro, my first impression was that the action is much slower than on my 9wt, but I guess that should be expected.


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Love both my Lamson Guru and Orvis Hydros reels. That said, I picked up an Okuma for $45 that does the job also.


----------

